# Summary of Moyu's strategy in 2016 and sapphire/cyan 13x13 release



## MOYU (Dec 16, 2015)

Release of sapphire and cyan Moyu 13x13 

Moyu 13x13,a most-layer cube that has been mass produced,are welcomed and loved by a lot of cubers.We'll go on trying hard to design more good cubes.
In upcoming 2016,Moyu will make products covering high-end speedcubing cubes,affordable low-price cubes,and we'll make landmark breakthroughs on super big cube,namely Moyu 15x15.
Moyu Culture is a global platform for cube producing and selling.We sinserely cooperate with designers who have cube-related dreams and we help them found independent brands.2016,Moyu Culture team will show you brand new appearance and set more milestones in the cubing history.
If you have any suggestions,wanna know what cubes will be designed or released in 2016,or wanna share your ideas,please chat with us on Facebook,we're glad to collect various words from you all  

-------------------------------------------------------------
Following are the pictures of sapphire and cyan 13x13 cubes.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 16, 2015)

heh nice, you think you guys could try breaking the 17x17 record? (not asking you guys to mass-produce that lol)


----------



## mjm (Dec 16, 2015)

How many people are actually going to buy the 15x15? What if it's ~$400?


----------



## Blabber333 (Dec 16, 2015)

what if they did lol. the funny part it, they could if they wanted to!


----------



## theawesomecuber (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it'd be the coolest thing if you started making cuboids.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you MoYu !

Will there be another Cong's Design 3x3?


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 16, 2015)

It would be awesome if you made a square-1, and a clock puzzle.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 16, 2015)

Make a new 6x6 please! And if you ever do decide to make another 6x6, adding some of the new colors like pink and gray to the color options would be so cool.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 16, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Make a new 6x6 please! And if you ever do decide to make another 6x6, adding some of the new colors like pink and gray to the color options would be so cool.



Because we all know how Aussie loves his pink cubes!... Which I have a tendency to pop/massively lock up.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 16, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Make a new 6x6 please! And if you ever do decide to make another 6x6, adding some of the new colors like pink and gray to the color options would be so cool.



Seconded.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 16, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Make a new 6x6 please! And if you ever do decide to make another 6x6, adding some of the new colors like pink and gray to the color options would be so cool.



#predictableaussieispredictable

more Pyras please 
Also, you really need to get on making SQ1s and Clocks, they're cool and I would bandwagon all over that.


----------



## KaijunLin (Dec 16, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Thank you MoYu !
> 
> Will there be another Cong's Design 3x3?


Yes,Fucong Fei(Yangcong himself)is adjusting his design,next year we'll produce it once it's perfect enough.


----------



## KaijunLin (Dec 16, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> It would be awesome if you made a square-1, and a clock puzzle.


I tried the SQ prototype and it was good,now it's in its adjusting period,I guess next year it would be mass produced.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 16, 2015)

KaijunLin said:


> Yes,Fucong Fei(Yangcong himself)is adjusting his design,next year we'll produce it once it's perfect enough.



Thank you so much for the information!

I'm very excited, because the meiying cube is my favourite!


----------



## DELToS (Dec 16, 2015)

BRING BACK THE AOLONG V1! also in the new colors! I think that the market for MoYu 3x3s would go WAY up if the AoLong V1 was there again


----------



## Kudz (Dec 16, 2015)

DELToS said:


> BRING BACK THE AOLONG V1! also in the new colors! I think that the market for MoYu 3x3s would go WAY up if the AoLong V1 was there again



+1

What about clock. I need a good clock. Or at least clock. Moyu pls


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Dec 16, 2015)

Kudz said:


> What about clock. I need a good clock. Or at least clock. Moyu pls



And don't forget about clock.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 16, 2015)

I demand clock ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 16, 2015)

Uuughhh, clock.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 16, 2015)

Ooh a Megaminx would be great, The Tanglong is a pretty stable cube so a Tanghu maybe?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Ooh a Megaminx would be great, The Tanglong is a pretty stable cube so a Tanghu maybe?



Ooh, I like that.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I can't wait for the GuoGuan sub-brand to get going.


----------



## turtwig (Dec 16, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Ooh a Megaminx would be great, The Tanglong is a pretty stable cube so a Tanghu maybe?



Yes, make a megaminx please!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'd like another 6x6


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 17, 2015)

It looks amazing! I want to turn one, it seems like it's super big.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 17, 2015)

Start making more 4x4, 5x5 , less 3x3 and other puzzles.


----------



## CuBouz (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks really promising!

Any plans for new 55/54.5mm 3x3s btw?

Admittedly, it's relatively rare for someone to have a 55mm cube as their main these days so it's understandable that you're not really enthusiastic about coming up with new ones... but may be at least once every 12-18 months?

I'd personally love to see a new dedicated 55mm line rather than just shrunken 57mm models. How about a new HuaLong (or WeiLong) based 55mm model that comes with the latest TangLong/AolongGT structure?


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 22, 2015)

Clock!


----------



## radioshaq77 (Dec 25, 2015)

Is the bochuang gts legit?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 26, 2015)

Clooooock. I just want a decent one that you don't have to buy from shady people on eBay.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Clooooock. I just want a decent one that you don't have to buy from shady people on eBay.



this
+111,111


----------



## SFCuber (Dec 28, 2015)

Whoo hoo! "...affordable low-price cubes..."! Should boost their sales.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 10, 2016)

Late to the party, but I'm waiting to buy a 6x6 until Moyu comes out with one that gets better reviews than the Aoshi. And it would be great if it followed the HuaChuang --> BoChuang pricing pattern.


----------



## Forcefulness (Mar 10, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Late to the party, but I'm waiting to buy a 6x6 until Moyu comes out with one that gets better reviews than the Aoshi. And it would be great if it followed the HuaChuang --> BoChuang pricing pattern.



The Aoshi is literally the best cube ever manufactured


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 10, 2016)

Forcefulness said:


> The Aoshi is literally the best cube ever manufactured



lol no. Well it's ok, but not great. I'd like a Boshi personally.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 10, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> lol no. Well it's ok, but not great. I'd like a Boshi personally.



I think he was trolling:confused:


----------



## dskids (Mar 10, 2016)

I would love to see:

- AoLong V1 re-release
- New Cong's Design 3x3
- MORE GuoGuan puzzles 
- More "Bo" series of big cubes
- A megaminx?


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Mar 10, 2016)

dskids said:


> - A megaminx?


Pls
YJ made one but I dont like it :/


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 10, 2016)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> Pls
> YJ made one but I dont like it :/



ew YJ Yuhu, get it away
I'd like to see what Moyu could do with a Squan tho


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Mar 10, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> ew YJ Yuhu, get it away
> I'd like to see what Moyu could do with a Squan tho


Same, but I doubt I'd buy it, QiYi is amazing anyway [emoji14]


----------

